

Kinect sex is here, game company says - mattmichielsen
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13772_3-20025804-52.html?tag=rtcol;pop

======
DupDetector
Clearly a popular item, as it's been submitted twice already:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2010349>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2012703>

It hasn't prompted and significant discussion yet.

